# BIG surprise..



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Went to the Gorge last weekend.. had a blast.. we averaged 20 fish a day macs, rainbows,browns and small mouth and we had lots of double hook ups on small macs and smallies.. all the fish we caught trolling lures in 20 - 10 feet of water.. I was looking for a bigger fish on the last day of the trip.. I was trolling a 6 inch flatfish in 35 feet, when all the sudden it happend...zziinnggg..my line was ripping of the reel, after 10 mins of thinking I had a nice trout... this big ol' ugly mother popped up...25 lbs Carp... ****, what a tease.. good fight though..


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

:shock: That is a huge disgusting carp!

Looks like a great trip and a ton of fun, props to you guys!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice man! Those smallies are pretty nice too!


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice fish browntown


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

nothing fights like a carp. they are fun, strong, ugly fish


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

you said it man.. GOOD TIMES


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

HOLY!!!! Thats are huge carp. Nice Brown and Smallies.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you have cutbait for all of next ice season then huh? Nice to hear the Gorge heating up!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish all around...except for that fat yellow one :shock: :wink:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

That carp is freakin huge! I cant imagine that fight, the other fish are good lookin as well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Fugly mother of all carp, though.

Nastiness. Tell me you killed it. A carp that big could produce millions of eggs per year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That a big o carp there. that had to be a fun fight. those smallies are nice


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

What the hecks wrong with carp. Stop talking crap about them!! Who gives a dang if they are ugly. The only time they would be disgusting is if they are in irrigation water! If they are in the gorge or deer creek reservoir they are clean because those are clean waters, and so the carp would taste good!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I cant believe you touched that ugly mother with your bare hands. That stinks not gonna come off your hands for a month. Thats what Im guessing.(name that movie.)
Nice job with the fish. Looks like fun.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Emerald2008 said:


> What the hecks wrong with carp. Stop talking crap about them!! Who gives a dang if they are ugly. The only time they would be disgusting is if they are in irrigation water! If they are in the gorge or deer creek reservoir they are clean because those are clean waters, and so the carp would taste good!


 -BaHa!- Carp lover! :lol: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Emerald2008 said:


> *What the hecks wrong with carp*. Stop talking crap about them!! Who gives a dang if they are ugly. The only time they would be disgusting is if they are in irrigation water! If they are in the gorge or deer creek reservoir they are clean because those are clean waters, and so the carp would taste good!


Only the fact that they're not supposed to be here. They take over the waters they inhabit with fierce breeding and they destroy the ecosystem for other species by eating up the aquatic plant life that provides the bulk of the oxygen to the water. They are vermin. They are the ****roaches of the water.

The only redeeming characteristics of carp are the fact that they put up a good fight and they make a great fertilizer/cutbait. 

Welcome to the forum and please, by all means, keep loving carp and catch/eat as many as you can handle.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice bass! They must be getting bigger.


----------



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

hi, browntown. I had the SAME thing happen to me there at the gorge, but the carp was slightly smaller at 20 pounds. I was surprised it actually bit a rapala. I wasn't so mad at the fact that i caught a carp as I was at the surprise when I was thinking it was a trout!


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, I though for sure it was a nice trout... I looked down to step over my dog and my wife saw it on he surface real quick and she started screaming, IT'S A BROWN, IT'S A BROWN.. my heart started racing REALLY fast and then I saw him and was like NO F-ING WAY.. just my luck... I had a couple 5 pound Macks that hit in 15 ft of water that were foul hooked, they teased me as well.. overall it was a blast, first time to the Wyoming side of the Gorge.. Djangoninja, I heard you got a nice one up there last month, we got to Hook up and do some trolling one day..Congrats


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... thats a lot of catfish bait. :shock: Those are some nice smallies too.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Blah Blah! Why do people have such a hard time admitting that Carp are a dam fun fish to catch 'cause they fight like hell!? Thats quite a trophy of a Carp, Matt - wait until you get one on a 8 weight in a foot of water...


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Wow... thats a lot of catfish bait. :shock: Those are some nice smallies too.


+1
Lifetime supply of bait! Sounds like a great time. Nice fish!


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

That would feed a small country! WOW!


----------



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

BrownTownUtah said:


> Yeah, I though for sure it was a nice trout... I looked down to step over my dog and my wife saw it on he surface real quick and she started screaming, IT'S A BROWN, IT'S A BROWN.. my heart started racing REALLY fast and then I saw him and was like NO F-ING WAY.. just my luck... I had a couple 5 pound Macks that hit in 15 ft of water that were foul hooked, they teased me as well.. overall it was a blast, first time to the Wyoming side of the Gorge.. Djangoninja, I heard you got a nice one up there last month, we got to Hook up and do some trolling one day..Congrats


I haven't got anything good this year; it has been fairly slow for me, but I'm going up there today to try for them. I've done pretty well there the past few years though. drop me a pm, and we can meet up some time...


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

Man I wish I could get one that big.


----------

